# WTS: 2018 Daiwa Saltist 15H



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Brand new, have had it about 10 days. Took it out of the box, changed the brakes, put line on it, and just don't like the narrow spool. Spooled with 17lb Sufix Tritanium Plus in gold. Box, paperwork, extra brakes included.

$225 shipped


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

changed the brakes... what do you mean exactly, please. Thanks


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Centrifugal brakes. It comes with two white brakes installed which are the bigger slower brakes. I simply took them out and put in the smaller red brakes.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

$220 shipped


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Please close.


----------

